# Betta Faqs



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

Scientific Name: Betta Splendens
Other Names: Betta Family: Belontiidae
Origin: Cambodia, Thailand
Adult Size: 3 inches (7 cm)
Social: Males cannot be kept together
Lifespan: 2-3 years
Tank Level: Top dweller
Minimum Tank Size: 3 gallon
Diet: Live foods preferable, will eat flakes and frozen foods
Breeding: Egglayer - bubblenest
Care: Easy to Intermediate
pH: 6.8 - 7.4
Hardenss: up to 20 dGH
Temperature: 75-86 F (24-30 C)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for your input.
Well, I have something to say.
For the social: It could be also females that you can't keep together and it can even be males that you can keep together (I think very very rare) and female and male are not suggested to be kept together neither, exept for breeding.
Diet: I think those guys will rarely except flakes. I got 2 bettas and 2 out of 2 don't. We can conclude that no betta will except flakes. lol jk well some will, but still, very rare.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Bettas can live in smaller tanks and like max said, I have never seen a betta except flakes.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

3 gal minimum sounds good to me


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I know serious breeders who keep them in 1/2 gallon jars in a drip system. Perfect health. Females shouldn't be kept together. And if your betta only lives 2-3 years, I would either find a new source or quit keeping them.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

bettas do only live 2-3 years, thats health. A very healthy betta can clock in at 4


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

my betta is a pig and eats anything, flakes, pellets bloodworm...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I repeat, if they only live 2-3 years, find a different fish to keep. NO betta should only live 2-3 years.


----------



## FishFanatic123 (Oct 20, 2005)

this is just faqs i found on a website i thought u guys might wanna see. I googled it. Lol. But i guess you guys already knew this stuff. I didn't mean to cause a debate, srry. But thanx for ur imput!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte is right. Some bettas can even reach like 7 years. 2 or 3 years may be a little bit to short for them. It may due to health condition. If you have some more experience in keeping them, I'm pretty sure that you can break the fact of 2 ~ 3 years.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i've never heard of a betta with a longevity of 7 years


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Not really clear in my mind. But I remember softly that the life span they can reach if properly cared can be 5~7 yrs.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

My betta eats flakes ALL THE TIME, i also feed him live foods in the evening.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i suppose they would live 5-7 years if they were fed a varied diet and had a large spacious tank with oodels of plants and super clean water btw chazwick i love the signature


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Bettas are hardy- a male of mine got tail and fin rot until it had only around 5 milimeters of fin left- It survived that and is back to normal in it's five galleon tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You also have to realize that lfs bettas (the common veiltail ones) are already 12-15 months old when they arrive in the store and they wer not raised very healthy. I have quite a few bettas that are 4 years old. Got them from various betta breeders in the IBC.


----------

